# 9.6 MVP3 - For sale or trade for smaller MVP



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am don't need this thing anymore. I don't do enough snow to warrant having it any longer. 

Clean plow, one hit on the passenger side wing from the previous owner clipping a fire hydrant. I have put minimal use on it in the past 5 or 6 years that I have owned it. Clean plow, everything works correctly, just want to get a smaller plow to do my properties with.

I would trade for a smaller MVP (must be fleet flex) and cash, let me know what you have and lets see if it works?

If someone is interested in the plow, I will sell just plow side for $5K.
I do have a wiring harness that was on my 16 GMC that I could sell if you need it.
Might have a bracket left to fit something if it is a GM product, but my selection if very low these days.

Located in Sandwich, IL area. 60548

Photos to follow (have to resize and load from my phone)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pic


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pic


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks like it is going downstate... 

Close it up


----------

